# Curtains for me???



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone might be able to recommend somewhere for me to look for some new curtains for our N & B Hattie?

I took them off today....I hate the orange.....now I have washed them, as they smelt of that awful stuff dealers use to clean...and they haven't washed terribly well (were probs dry clean only...but it didn't say  )

Now I am torn between making my own (got an F in Home Economics at school though :? :lol: ) and buying some new ones....so I just want to see what the firm's are offering??

They look like normal curtains...I'm also wondering if I could find some nice ones in the sale somewhere and adapt them??

What have others done? Is it normal to make your own??

Gailx


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I seem to remember that a few months ago one of the members on here was offering a service to make curtains etc. 

Can't remember who it was though 


I would think that it was quite normal to make curtains if one felt capable of doing so. I have made curtains for a few of our vans in the past and made front curtains for this one (none supplied) but there again I made most of the curtains in our house too. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Take the measurements with you to any readymade section of Dunhelmill or BH fabrics or similar shop.Or of course peruse the selection on ebay, where we bought our extra set.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are so simple to make assuming you have a sewing machine

You could buy ,just need width and length and possibally some alteration

Buying from a MH Dealer will cost a fortune

You could just get them made to measure from all curtain outlets Dunells etc

Good luck

Aldra


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Dunelm can make them, and you can specify having a black out liner added too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Are MH curtains as supplied by manufactures treated with anti-Ultraviolet protection?

Geoff


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We went to our local curtain shop, great curtains with black out material and insulation material all inserted into the curtains. Fantastic job and cost about £30 per window. Could have done it cheaper but!!

Do not go anywhere near a dealer.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

All of the motorhome re-furbishing companies, keep a wide range of suitable materials. You could contact the motorhome builders but they can prove expensive although the curtains should fit first time.
Materials in vans that visit bright sunlight, could be prone to fading.
I Googled Motorhome curtains and got a lot of answers.

Alan


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Cronkletta has a sewing machine and uses it to make curtains and other things for the van on a fairly regular basis.

The materials are not specific to motorhome use and she usally finds them here:

http://www.abakhan.co.uk/

I know it's a bit of a step from you but a visit to the Mostyn shop could be combined with a N. Wales trip - motorhome parking is really good.

On one visit we even found material from the same range that the converter had used in our van! They stock usable offcuts from things like awning material and waterproof fabrics - I find it interesting and the place has been known to inspire me to some of the more manly types of needlework


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We have taken the curtains out of our Arto just left the nets in the lounge area and use the blinds. All works well for us. 
Did make new curains to side cab windows for night or privacy, when not using screens. My only comment about ready made standard curtains is they invariably have deep rufflette for the fixings which to us looks odd from outside. 
Have a go at 1 pair you may well surprise yourself, especially if you find some reduced fabric.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

For a while now I have been promising myself I would get rid of those damn curtains for once and for all - who needs them? Insect screens serve as nets, and the blinds do the rest. But I've seriously thought about making fabric blinds for aesthetic reasons. Quite easy to make, especially if using a semi-transparent or even a ready lined fabric, plus they use only about a third of the material as curtains.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> For a while now I have been promising myself I would get rid of those damn curtains for once and for all - who needs them? Insect screens serve as nets, and the blinds do the rest. But I've seriously thought about making fabric blinds for aesthetic reasons. Quite easy to make, especially if using a semi-transparent or even a ready lined fabric, plus they use only about a third of the material as curtains.


Viv

I have thought about your idea which is very practical and logical, but I have rejected that route on the grounds that the curtains, even when not closed, are one of the things that make the vehicle a motor'home' rather than a more utility vehicle like a bus.

In the same way that I would not like plastic seat covering instead of fabric.

Just my opinion and choice.

Geoff

P.S I did not consult OH on 'My opinion' so it may not be valid


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...very useful material site and also the revelation that fabric can come prelined   

I am going to make my own.

I have measured them....thankfully the fabric was simply shrunken when wet so I haven't ruined them in the wash....will allow me a little time at least.

Now I have located my electric sewing machine from the spare room...bought a few years ago from Lidl (not sure what possessed me) and dumped in the spare room after my first attempt left the bottom and top spools somewhat intertwined. I have cut the material and thread free (  ) and worked my way through the little manual. I have discovered I can do a little zig zag stitch without utter chaos ensuing so I'm on my way...Andy seems to be rather better at it than me...which makes me a little cross.

Now I think I will start on a little unlined jobbie ...the bedroom ...before hopefully progressing to the living area and then graduating if poss to the cab....they seem to be wider at one edge and they've got Velcro there anyway - I assume to attach to the triangly bit of the cab window to join with the main blind (there's only a blind on the big windscreen...rather like those shutters on tobacconists shops)...I am hoping I won't have to do that jazzy bit...will maybe try a normal curtain there to see what the difference is..

Oh lordy...not sure what I have started..... :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

A couple of years ago I made new lined curtains for my bedroom, and I'm a man! Jolly good they are too, if I say so myself. Plenty of tutorials on YouTube.

I really must stop wearing frocks though, Barry is having a crisis. :lol:


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Ours are the same ( Arto) wider at the bottom, not a problem just make them wide enough to cover the wider bottom edge plus a bit extra. There should be a piece of velcro on the windscreen pillar just sew the right piece to the curtain. (Hook or loop). So when curtain is drawn the Velcro holds it closed at the bottom


----------

